

Telcos threaten to sue reporters for uncovering privacy breach with Google - vagarwa
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/22/4357892/google-leads-scripps-reporters-to-massive-lifeline-privacy-breach

======
bifrost
This is Weev 1.1, and is ridiculous. The companies responsible for these
heinous breaches of the public trust and basic computer security should be
drummed out of existence.

